

Jury rules for Mark Cuban in insider case - zdean
http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/16/investing/cuban-verdict/

======
csense
Frontpage article from Miami Herald:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6562132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6562132)

